# gamescom ticket



## crae (25. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag, 

ich wollte noch kurzfristig mit nem Kumpel das erste mal zur gamescom. Es gibt auch noch haufenweise tickets auf ebay. Allerdings stelle ich mir eine Frage: Die Tickets sind doch personalisiert oder? Sprich der Name steht drauf - und das wäre ja nicht meiner. Geht das dann trotzdem in Ordnung oder kann ich da Schwierigkeiten bekommen? Falls jemand noch weitere Vorschläge hat (wäre ja wiegesagt mein erstes Mal auf der Messe bzw. überhaupt auf einer größeren Messe) wäre das auch toll^^ 

Achja, geht übrigens nur um einen Tag, länger wollte ich nicht bleiben, da ich sehr lange anreisen muss und nicht übernachten möchte. Als Tag hatte ich also den 08.08. vorgesehen...also falls das noch irgendwie eine Rolle spielen sollte beim Ticketkauf. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Rayken (25. Juli 2015)

Tickets gibts viele auf eBay aber auch überteuert, zu normalen Preisen wirst du nix auf eBay finden.

Es gibt auch nicht personalisierte Tickets, diese wurden bei Mediamarkt, Saturn und co. verkauft.
So sehen die aus.

Bei der Kontrolle schaut da eh keiner drauf.
Ist halt nur wichtig, falls du das Ticket auch für den Nahverkehr 
benutzen willst. 
Falls ein neugieriger Kontrolleur checken will ob der Name auch 
mit dem Reisenden übereinstimmt.


Bei den Preisen auf eBay würde ich dir lieber raten nächstes Jahr dahin zugehen....
die nehmen auf eBay mindestens das doppelte des normalen Ticketpreises.

Du wirst dich schwarz ärgern mindestens 24€ für lange schlangen bezahlt zu haben...


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Juli 2015)

Rayken schrieb:


> Tickets gibts viele auf eBay aber auch überteuert, zu normalen Preisen wirst du nix auf eBay finden.
> 
> Es gibt auch nicht personalisierte Tickets, diese wurden bei Mediamarkt, Saturn und co. verkauft.
> So sehen die aus.
> ...



Sicher dass da keiner draufschaut?

Als ich vor 4 Jahren mal dort war, wurde mein Tickent (mit Namen) mit meinem Perso verglichen. Den Perso wollen die Sowieso sehen wenn man sich die Bändchen holt -- ab 18 usw. 

So war das vor 4 Jahren.

Wurde das abgeschafft?


----------



## masterX244 (25. Juli 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Sicher dass da keiner draufschaut?
> 
> Als ich vor 4 Jahren mal dort war, wurde mein Tickent (mit Namen) mit meinem Perso verglichen. Den Perso wollen die Sowieso sehen wenn man sich die Bändchen holt -- ab 18 usw.
> 
> ...



vor 2 jahren (wo ich mal da war) wurde nur an der altersbändchenausgabe nach dem PErso gefragt aber nicht am eingang in Halle 10 (wo man vom bahnhof aus hinkommt)


----------



## crae (25. Juli 2015)

Ich bin überzeugt nächstes Jahr zu gehen^^ DS3 wäre zwar geil gewesen, aber es geht ja eigentlich mehr ums mal dabei gewesen sein


----------



## Rayken (25. Juli 2015)

Also kurz vor Einlass schaut keiner drauf, da ist so ne riesen Menschenmenge.
Das würde den ganzen Einlass ins Stocken bringen, und bei den Altersbändchen, falls man den eins braucht
gucken die nur nach dem Personalausweiß und nicht nach dem Ticket.


P.S: Gute Entscheidung crae, aber dann würde ich vorher die Tickets bei Mediamarkt/Saturn kaufen
Und am besten nicht Samstag hingehen da ists am vollsten und die Tickets am teuersten.


----------

